# Smoked Swan



## oleolson (Mar 9, 2009)

Last fall at the end of October I shot a swan.  Yes it is totally legal.  This past weekend I smoked the drumsticks and the breasts I just done in a crock pot with Lipton Onion soup mix.  The drumsticks were wrapped with bacon so it wouldn't dry out.  



The breasts cooked on high for about 8-9 hours.  They were so tender they could be pulled apart with a fork.



Done this way the end result tastes just like roast beef.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow again Ole!  lol  That's one thing I have not tried yet... swan. Sure looks good! Great pics...thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## oleolson (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you!  I'm hoping to try smoking some snow goose this year.  Spring season is open in ND but it's still too cold and the birds have not made it up this way yet.  When they do I'm hoping to down a few.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Ole, I saw some cranes go by the other day.....I'll let ya know when I see the geese headed your way.


----------



## oleolson (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, sounds good!


----------



## bassman (Mar 9, 2009)

Never thought about smoking a swan!  Looks great.  Maybe try a seagull next?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That flock of Sandhill cranes Jeanie saw got diverted over my way last week but they're still on the way to your part of the country.


----------



## ronp (Mar 10, 2009)

I got 6 pidgeons on my roof, damn it. Free for the taking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job.


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 10, 2009)

Ole
good looking bird


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2009)

Got a few Snows just two weeks ago...........giving them a whirl this weekend.


----------

